
Kate Spade, American Designer and Entrepreneur, Is Dead at 55 - afo
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/05/fashion/kate-spade-dead.html
======
danso
Besides her entrepreneurial success, Spade's death is particularly notable
since the cause appears to be suicide. Her brand was prominent enough that
Apple Stores carried Kate Spade cases and watchbands.

According to Wikipedia, the label sold for $124M to Liz Claiborne. In 2017, it
was acquired by Coach for $2.4B:
[http://money.cnn.com/2017/05/08/investing/coach-kate-
spade-t...](http://money.cnn.com/2017/05/08/investing/coach-kate-spade-
takeover/index.html)

~~~
TaylorGood
And she sold 100% to Nordstrom prior to them selling it to Liz. You have to
wonder if this is something of a "Victoria's Secret" situation. (1)

 _As the label took over America, he lost it all, having sold Victoria 's
Secret before it reached its peak.

For would-be entrepreneurs in the US, Mr Raymond’s tale is a cautionary one.
He is referred to in the hit film The Social Network as a symbol of the
dangers of failing to understand the potential of an idea._

(1) [http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2173576/Tragedy-
Vict...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2173576/Tragedy-Victorias-
Secret-invasion-Britain-Why-man-500m-lingerie-empire-jumped-Golden-Gate-
Bridge.html)

